# Partigyle Attemp



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Ok have a stab at a Partigyle this afternoon for a little bit of fun. Here's the recipe that I have done...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 63.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.089 SG
Estimated Color: 21.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.10 kg Treacle [Boil for 15 min] Extract 0.60 % 
15.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.63 % 
0.70 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 1.81 % 
0.10 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 0.60 % 
100.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
60.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
42.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 daysHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
25.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.35 kg Invert Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 2.11 % 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 16.10 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 48.32 L of water at 53.5 C 50.0 C 
75 min Saccharification Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 

First will be an ESB-ish on first runnings

And still debating what to do with the second runnings


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Doughing in...


----------



## RdeVjun (10/1/10)

Chappo said:


> And still debating what to do with the second runnings


Dunno, maybe caramelise some of it?

Something I've wanted to do for ages is a partigyle but seeing as I normally BIAB/dunk sparge I haven't really bothered.


----------



## TidalPete (10/1/10)

Never done a partyguile or read up on it much Chap Chap but I suppose you could steep some amber seperately to add to the 2nd runnings boil & call it a Mild?

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Stepping mash to 67C...

and a few brewery shots


----------



## Mantis (10/1/10)

Looks like your brewing assistant has been on the turps :lol:


----------



## raven19 (10/1/10)

Mantis said:


> Looks like your brewing assistant has been on the turps :lol:



Missing the ninja suit, to help guard the wort! B)


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> Never done a partyguile or read up on it much Chap Chap but I suppose you could steep some amber seperately to add to the 2nd runnings boil & call it a Mild?
> 
> TP




You talked me into TP!

A mild it is!

Chap Chap


----------



## MattC (10/1/10)

So now a partigyle is where you use the first runnings for a stronger style beer, and the second for a weaker beer?? is that right??

Chappo, you are planning an ESB type beer from the first runnings?? What strength will this be?

Keen to know of your intentions for your second runnings? Any further thoughts?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Here's an interesting tid bit for HERMies or those thinking about HERMS. If you seen Screwy bang on about not to worry about the MLT temp but concentrate on the wort flow temp. Here in these photo's shows what he is talking about. I'll take another set just before mash out and you'll see all three will be insinc...

Pic #1 is the MLT at 65C
Pic #2 is the Wort thru the HE 66.5C
Pic #3 is the HE vessel itself at call it 68.5C


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

MattC said:


> So now a partigyle is where you use the first runnings for a stronger style beer, and the second for a weaker beer?? is that right??
> 
> Chappo, you are planning an ESB type beer from the first runnings?? What strength will this be?
> 
> Keen to know of your intentions for your second runnings? Any further thoughts?




It's going to a bigger beer but depending on the OG I get I might water it back.

Going a mild now for simplicity Matt

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## gregs (10/1/10)

I see youve taken a photo of your own AHB post there Chappo, makes me wonder how many mirrors you may have in that house. :lol: 

Obviously your assistant knows you well. BTW when will you be up this way?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

gregs said:


> I see you've taken a photo of your own AHB post there Chappo, makes me wonder how many mirrors you may have in that house. :lol:
> 
> Obviously your assistant knows you well. BTW when will you be up this way?




:lol: He is the laziest Brewing Assistant <_< 

Some time this year-ish LOL!

Planning around April would love to catch up and see all those rigs of the Bundy Construction boys


----------



## gregs (10/1/10)

April it is then, will be good to catch up over a few beers.

Chappo is the temp in your system relative to HERMS & MLT close during mashout.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

gregs said:


> April it is then, will be good to catch up over a few beers.
> 
> Chappo is the temp in your system relative to HERMS & MLT close during mashout.




As I get higher up the temp scale everything seems to fall in line. So yes.

Chap Chap


----------



## gregs (10/1/10)

Thanks Chap not trying to hijack your tread but you highlighted a very good point on temps when HERMS brewing. 

Chappo as Im yet to fit a thermometer to my mash tun. Also how long does your 50litre batch take to equalise in the mash tun after your HERMS has reached mashout temp? Sorry for the questions but this is a great subject. Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

gregs said:


> Thanks Chap not trying to hijack your tread but you highlighted a very good point on temps when HERMS brewing.
> 
> Chappo as I'm yet to fit a thermometer to my mash tun. Also how long does your 50litre batch take to equalise in the mash tun after your HERMS has reached mashout temp? Sorry for the questions but this is a great subject. Cheers



Not at all Greg I mentioned it to raise the subject while I was waiting for sucker to mash etc. And was hoping a few HERMies would chime in. Seems HERMS discussions are far and few between, huh?

About 20mins seems to be the norm but I am happy to go with the wort flow temp and only look at the MLT temp out of curiosity. As Screwy says the conversions happen in the mash liquid not the grains.

Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo (10/1/10)

Just love posting pic's of the rig hey Chappo. I wonder what more insulation would do for the MLT? Certainly one could expect to see less difference in temp between the MLT and wort flow temp... yes/no? 

Good to see an actual brew happening anyway.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Here's the temps at mash out now...

Pict#1 is the MLT at 78C
Pict#2 is Wort Flow at 78.5C
Pict#3 is HE at 83C but it is in a heating cycle


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/10)

I think its time I bought a pump and head down the herms road. Then I can be a Herm-boy


----------



## Gavo (10/1/10)

Well hardly a diff there hey. About all extra insulation would do is save a little power.


Gavo.


----------



## gregs (10/1/10)

Ok so am I right in when my HERMS has achieved mash out temp I can immediately dump to kettle via the herms as long as the mash out temp, re- HERMS output remain stable as this will save time as in Im not recirculating then transferring to the kettle?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Woot happy as a pig in his own shyte! Hit 1089 with 1st runnings which is spot friggin on to recipe and calcs. Love my HERMS soooo predictable in end results!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

gregs said:


> Ok so am I right in when my HERMS has achieved mash out temp I can immediately dump to kettle via the herms as long as the mash out temp, re- HERMS output remain stable as this will save time as in I'm not recirculating then transferring to the kettle?




Exactly Greg


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/10)

Where is the digital Heat exchange temp being taken from Chap? Have you got some sort of thermowell in the recirc line??

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Where is the digital Heat exchange temp being taken from Chap? Have you got some sort of thermowell in the recirc line??
> 
> Brad




Exactly brad sit on the outflow side of the Heat Exchange therefore never over shoots the wort temp


----------



## gregs (10/1/10)

Thanks Chappo, Its great to talk to the herms brewers of the world, its a pleasing way to brew no doubt. 

Youve inspired me to attempt a Partigyle, fantastic, thanks.

gregs.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

gregs said:


> Thanks Chappo, It's great to talk to the herm's brewers of the world, it's a pleasing way to brew no doubt.
> 
> You've inspired me to attempt a Partigyle, fantastic, thanks.
> 
> gregs.




No worries Greg enjoyed the interaction. Unfortunately we don't have an elitist thread like the BIABers   :lol: 

We just plod along making awesome beer.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Gavo said:


> I wonder what more insulation would do for the MLT? Certainly one could expect to see less difference in temp between the MLT and wort flow temp... yes/no?



Sorry Gavo I missed your Question. Wasn't intentional. 

Ahhhh see you're thinking ass about like I did at first. The conversion is happening in the mash liquid not the grain bed so the grain bed because of termodynamics will run behind the rest of the system. Eventually it will catch up over a 60 plus mash time but you're not worried about that at the flow temp is were it's happening.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo (10/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Sorry Gavo I missed your Question. Wasn't intentional.
> 
> Ahhhh see you're thinking ass about like I did at first. The conversion is happening in the mash liquid not the grain bed so the grain bed because of termodynamics will run behind the rest of the system. Eventually it will catch up over a 60 plus mash time but you're not worried about that at the flow temp is were it's happening.
> 
> ...



Na, I was just thinking like an impatient tight arse, liking the idea of getting to step temps quicker with less drain on electricity. Plus I do like the idea of temps matching in the exit of the heat exchanger and MLT as much as possible.... You now impatient, tight arsed, pedantic person I am. By the way us simple 3V non pump types can get reliable numbers also.  

Gavo


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Gavo said:


> ...By the way us simple 3V non pump types can get reliable numbers also.
> 
> Gavo



I know ya can but HERMS certainly takes the anxiety and stress out of it  

BTW 2nd runnings is now a Ordinary Bitter got 45lts @ 1056 B) 
1st running 1089 watered down to a nice 1.060 ESB

Tehehehe 

Thanks to Screwy for recipe assistance and Kirem for putting the silly idea of a partigyle into my weak head!

Chap Chao


----------



## davewaldo (11/1/10)

Wow chappo! Sounds like you've got two good sized brews from one mash! Nice work!

I'm going to have to give this a try. One question? What do you do with second runnings while boiling the first? Cube? Leave in mashtun?

Good seeing you this arv and thanks again for the loan of your chiller.

Oh and what time did you end up finishing the brews?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

davewaldo said:


> Wow chappo! Sounds like you've got two good sized brews from one mash! Nice work!
> 
> I'm going to have to give this a try. One question? What do you do with second runnings while boiling the first? Cube? Leave in mashtun?
> 
> ...




Same here mate. Thanks for the passion mead. Gunna save it for the right day.

Just finished up now with the brewery all clean!

I held the second runnings in 2 cubes. They were only at 73C by the time I started to drop them in for the 2nd boil. Looong brew day at 7hrs but 2 x 50-ish lt brews aint bad.

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> I know ya can but HERMS certainly takes the anxiety and stress out of it
> 
> BTW 2nd runnings is now a Ordinary Bitter got 45lts @ 1056 B)
> 1st running 1089 watered down to a nice 1.060 ESB
> ...



Chappo, 1056 is still ESB territory, unless you are watering that down as well?

Sounds like a top brew day.

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/10)

Chappo, thanks for showing pictorially what I have been trying to splain for ages :lol: Great help for any newb HERM_Boys.

Watching the Partigyle with interest, doing double batches is what I like to do, but it takes me so long to get through em these days, two kegs of the same beer becomes a bit boring frankly. Have been using different yeasts for a little difference between beers. Making two different beers per batch, now that interests me. May end up a Partigyle Pimp just like you :lol:

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> Chappo, thanks for showing pictorially what I have been trying to splain for ages :lol: Great help for any newb HERM_Boys.
> 
> Watching the Partigyle with interest, doing double batches is what I like to do, but it takes me so long to get through em these days, two kegs of the same beer becomes a bit boring frankly. Have been using different yeasts for a little difference between beers. Making two different beers per batch, now that interests me. May end up a Partigyle Pimp just like you :lol:
> 
> ...



Partigyle pimp :lol: Classic!

Yeah I was watching the guages (i know I shouldn't have been before you *blast me* Screwy) and thought I better capture that so the next guy we have hitting the HERMies Club I could show them what you mean. Interesting though how you have to change your way of thinking and like Gavo (no offence mate) illustrated it takes a bit to get your head around the whole HERMS concept. 

Actually the partigyle was a good one to start the brewing year off with as it had me back being neverous and anxious. It had me watching every little detail, mash temps, water volumes, timings, gravities etc. Also had me reading and re-reading information on the techniques on the fly. I should say the treacle and inverted sugars only went into the first runnings ESB for clarification.

Certainly will be doing it again but it will be interesting to see how they turn out.

BTW Screwy hit 75 secret business. Worked a treat!

Cheers

Chap Chap

Yes Ross watered it Ordinary Bitter back down to 1042.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Sorry Gavo I missed your Question. Wasn't intentional.
> 
> Ahhhh see you're thinking ass about like I did at first. The conversion is happening in the mash liquid not the grain bed so the grain bed because of termodynamics will run behind the rest of the system. Eventually it will catch up over a 60 plus mash time but you're not worried about that at the flow temp is were it's happening.
> 
> ...



I really don't see the logic there, are you saying that there are no starches in the grain bed to convert? I'd be a bit worried about missing out on some of those starches and enzymes.

And another point, If the temp in your grain bed is lagging so far behind the wort that is circulating through your herms then it means your not circulating through your grain bed very effectively and you are more than likely channeling the wort down the sides of the tun and not through the grain bed which would be why your temps are so different. 

After having a conversation with Gregs on Saturday about this issue I decided to test the theory myself, I did a fairly simple brew of a lite lager and added a good does of rice hulls to the grist to aid the flow, I kept my recirc at the usual flow rate. The grain bed lagged by about 2 during temp changes but settled at the correct temp within about 5 minutes. I also noticed that throughout the mash the grain bed was soft and not compacting at all, the rice hulls helped here and also a balanced recirculation speed.

When I have brewed without rice hulls I've noticed what you and Screwy report, a big difference between the grain bed temp and wort out temp that can take a long time to even out unless the mash is stirred, then it seems to even out pretty quickly again indicating poor flow _through_ the grain bed.

So it seems that it might be more of an issue with poor circulation through the grain bed that is causing the mash to lag behind the HERMS so much and for so long and it's fairly easy to fix with rice hulls and balancing your circulation speed.
Does that make sense?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> I really don't see the logic there, are you saying that there are no starches in the grain bed to convert? I'd be a bit worried about missing out on some of those starches and enzymes.
> 
> And another point, If the temp in your grain bed is lagging so far behind the wort that is circulating through your herms then it means your not circulating through your grain bed very effectively and you are more than likely channeling the wort down the sides of the tun and not through the grain bed which would be why your temps are so different.
> 
> ...



Actually does Andrew, Perfectly! Probably a poor choice of words on my behalf last night, it was a 7hr brew day lol! There are definitely enzymes and starches in the grain bed and there is conversion happening in there without a doubt. I guess my point was it is more important to watch the wort flow temp as there is two things happening there. One conversion at the right temperature and two you don't over shoot and denature your enzymes to early.

I doubt I am getting channeling as my grain bed is usually happily afloat with minimal flour on top plus I seem to hit target gravs and eff everytime without trying to be honest. The bed does lag thou by about 2C and certainly takes at least 30mins to catch up so I think your point is perfectly valid. I use rice hulls with wheat but to honest have keep the eye on the flow temp and not the grain bed so next brew I will try the rice hulls and see what happen and if there is a difference. But wouldn't it show up in the targets? Not doubting what you say, Andrew, but more of a serious WTF is happening?


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Actually does Andrew, Perfectly! Probably a poor choice of words on my behalf last night, it was a 7hr brew day lol! There are definitely enzymes and starches in the grain bed and there is conversion happening in there without a doubt. I guess my point was it is more important to watch the wort flow temp as there is two things happening there. One conversion at the right temperature and two you don't over shoot and denature your enzymes to early.
> 
> I doubt I am getting channeling as my grain bed is usually happily afloat with minimal flour on top plus I seem to hit target gravs and eff everytime without trying to be honest. The bed does lag thou by about 2C and certainly takes at least 30mins to catch up so I think your point is perfectly valid. I use rice hulls with wheat but to honest have keep the eye on the flow temp and not the grain bed so next brew I will try the rice hulls and see what happen and if there is a difference. But wouldn't it show up in the targets? Not doubting what you say, Andrew, but more of a serious WTF is happening?



Probably not Chappo, as you rightly pointed out conversion is still happening in the grain bed even though it's at a slightly lower temp and once your sparge starts it all gets mixed back into the wort anyway, but the grain bed would have been converting at a lower temp than the wort giving a less dextrinous result, not that it really matters so long as you get the same results consistently.

My main point was with a properly set grain bed using hulls to aid wort flow and a _balanced_ recirculation speed your grain bed temp should be pretty much in sync with your herms output temp with only a slight lag when stepping up.
As far as your grain bed and channeling goes it doesn't need to be a rock hard lump in the bottom of the tun to cause channeling, if your bed doesn't have enough flow points within it (ie. rice hulls help) and your recirc is too fast the wort will drain around the bed and not through it, at least that's what I have seen on my system.

Again it's really not that big a deal, once you know your system you will tailor your steps and temps to what suites your palate and end up with the results you like.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Yeah that is interesting. I use a sparge ring approx 220mm diameter which sits about 1" into the top of the grain bed. I start the HERMS flow strong to set the bed 5 mins max and then wind it back to about 1/4 open on the ball valve which I find is my happy medium and flow rate. 

I'm wondering, actually guessing truth be known, that my sparge ring might the problem with lag. Stick with me here. The 60lt pot I use for a MLT is about 380mm wide sparge ring is 220mm so it sits about 80mm or 2 3/4" from the edge of the tun. So rather than getting channeling down the sides of the tun I'm thinking I am getting thru the centre of the grainbed instead. If you follow? See the temp gauge only penetrates the grain bed approx 120mm or 4" so if it is cooler at the point I have to concluded it channeling down the centre, no?

Anyway enjoying the discussion.

Chap Chap


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/10)

sounds like a reasonable assumption. Try the rice hulls, I use a 2lt jugful for a 23lt batch, it will be interesting to see if it helps with the grain bed temp, I know it does with mine but your system could give different results, if it works you won't have to worry about your return design.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/10)

Good disc thread chappo. 
My first attempt at a partigyle got infected  so I'm no help. But I did go KISS method and just used second runnings from my Pliny clone. Ashame I could taste test it.


----------



## poiter (11/1/10)

Enjoying the discussion about HERMS and the theories and practices people employ.

I also think that the mash temp is very important as I think the chemistry of conversion takes place in the mash tun. Recirculating the wort thro a HERMS enables you to keep that temp fairly constant, depending on how you control and monitor the temps at the various points in your system.

My system is fairly manual, pumping thro a coil in a 10L urn. Its thermostat is pretty sensitive and maintains the temp of the water in it very well. I monitor the mash temp and use this to adjust the HERMS temp up or down as needed to keep the mash temp constant or to conduct step mashes or mash out. 

The thermostat settings were arrived at thro heating trials and just using the system, but always using the mash tun temp as the most important guide as this is where the action is. It doesn't take long for the mash temps at different points in the tun to even out and remain pretty constant.

Once the desired mash temp is achieved I can pretty much walk away and get on with other brewing preparations. 

Electronically controlled systems may work differently and may need to be monitored in a different way to achieve the required result. Everyone's system is a little different.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Interesting Poiter. I guess everyone's system is varying from simular to no where near simular :lol: . I reckon it's high time to have a HERMS discussion thread where us HERMies can discuss issues, problems, theories and possible solutions.



AndrewQLD said:


> sounds like a reasonable assumption. Try the rice hulls, I use a 2lt jugful for a 23lt batch, it will be interesting to see if it helps with the grain bed temp, I know it does with mine but your system could give different results, if it works you won't have to worry about your return design.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Yep definitely time to sort this out. The more I think about it the more it makes a great deal of sense to me now. I'm definity going to try the hulls but on a house recipe as I will be able to pick up the difference. I really suspect it's the sparge arm design and position in the tun.




citymorgue2 said:


> Good disc thread chappo.
> My first attempt at a partigyle got infected  so I'm no help. But I did go KISS method and just used second runnings from my Pliny clone. Ashame I could taste test it.



Bummer CM2! Well I'm hoping mine doesn't fall to the same fate. Sure was a great experience thou I'll definitely be doing it again soon. Was fun matching the singular mash/malt profile to 2 different beers.


Chap Chap


----------



## raven19 (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Yeah that is interesting. I use a sparge ring approx 220mm diameter which sits about 1" into the top of the grain bed



Not an expert by any means with HERMS units Chappo - but are you not better off having the ring just *above *the grain bed and mash in with extra water, so you have say 1 - 2 inches of water above the grain bed? This would result in the sparge ring being immersed but not disturbing the grain bed...

Merely my 2c...


----------



## TidalPete (11/1/10)

After reading this thread & seeing what an enjoyable experience you had Chappo I'm getting keen on doing a partigyle when fermentation fridge space is available & interested in finding out how you set up your partigyle recipes in BeerSmith?

Two separate identical recipes then add\change the crucial information as the brewday progresses? :unsure: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> After reading this thread & seeing what an enjoyable experience you had Chappo I'm getting keen on doing a partigyle when fermentation fridge space is available & interested in finding out how you set up your partigyle recipes in BeerSmith?
> 
> Two separate identical recipes then add\change the crucial information as the brewday progresses? :unsure:
> 
> TP



Basically did my 1st runnings as the full recipe in BeerSmith and then copied the first recipe for the 2nd runnings but adjusted down the base malts to get to the OG measured, once it was dropped into the kettle off course. Not sure is this was the right thing to do but it was my work around on the day. Not sure if BeerSmith does partigyle but I am sure someone will have better suggestions. I was more worried about BU:GU ratio's etc.

Interesting tid bit is that I used almost exactly the same kg amount of malt as I would have done doing 2 separate brews. But I did enjoy it for something different.

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Basically did my 1st runnings as the full recipe in BeerSmith and then copied the first recipe for the 2nd runnings but adjusted down the base malts to get to the OG measured, once it was dropped into the kettle off course. Not sure is this was the right thing to do but it was my work around on the day. Not sure if BeerSmith does partigyle but I am sure someone will have better suggestions. I was more worried about BU:GU ratio's etc.
> 
> Interesting tid bit is that I used almost exactly the same kg amount of malt as I would have done doing 2 separate brews. But I did enjoy it for something different.
> 
> Chap Chap



Thanks mate. That's more or less what I suspected. 
Perhaps someone with lots of BeerSmith expertise can expand on this?

TP


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> After reading this thread & seeing what an enjoyable experience you had Chappo I'm getting keen on doing a partigyle when fermentation fridge space is available & interested in finding out how you set up your partigyle recipes in BeerSmith?
> 
> Two separate identical recipes then add\change the crucial information as the brewday progresses? :unsure:
> 
> TP



Only done 1 partigyle after discussion with Stuster.

A site with some info and helpful links including partigyle calculators - Link

I was going for an IPA/pale ale combo but ended up with an IIPA after ballsing up the split. The pale ale ended up at 1.040 after adding 1/2kg of extract.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Nice link DrS! Thanks. I like the tables.

Kirem sent me a couple of links too. I'll see if he can resend them to me and I'll add them here.

Chap Chap


----------



## sav (11/1/10)

Top day chappo you have got me keen for aipa/apa partigyle so many hop choices, I done a 50lt on the same day as you and my tun was to the brim good idea for a keg filler.
My herms is similar to yours usually takes 5 min to stabilize tun temp to controller.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

sav said:


> Top day chappo you have got me keen for aipa/apa partigyle so many hop choices, I done a 50lt on the same day as you and my tun was to the brim good idea for a keg filler.
> My herms is similar to yours usually takes 5 min to stabilize tun temp to controller.




Give it ago Sav. I'm no expert obviously but it was fun.

BTW I canna noot open your PM from earlier today because you have a *potty mouth* and the net nanny at work won't let me see it so I'm not ignoring you ok!


----------



## TidalPete (16/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Kirem sent me a couple of links too. I'll see if he can resend them to me and I'll add them here.
> Chap Chap



Bump!

TP


----------



## kirem (16/1/10)

http://brewingtechniques.com/library/backi...2.2/mosher.html


----------

